# [V] GeForce 8800 GT PCI-E von PNY (mit Rechnung für Garantie, nur 3Monate alt!)



## collysucker (26. Februar 2009)

*[V] GeForce 8800 GT PCI-E von PNY (mit Rechnung für Garantie, nur 3Monate alt!)*

Hallo,

ich verkaufe meine 3Monate alte Geforce 8800GT von PNY. Die Grafikkarte wurde vor knapp 3 Monaten gekauft und wird mit Rechnung versendet! Sprich: Innerhalb der Garantie (Und das für nur 60€) 

Bei Interesse bitte melden


----------



## Chaosman99 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: [V] GeForce 8800 GT PCI-E von PNY (mit Rechnung für Garantie, nur 3Monate alt!)*



			
				collysucker am 26.02.2009 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich verkaufe meine 3Monate alte Geforce 8800GT von PNY. Die Grafikkarte wurde vor knapp 3 Monaten gekauft und wird mit Rechnung versendet! Sprich: Innerhalb der Garantie (Und das für nur 60€)
> 
> Bei Interesse bitte melden




Hast Post!


----------



## collysucker (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: [V] GeForce 8800 GT PCI-E von PNY (mit Rechnung für Garantie, nur 3Monate alt!)*

Hallo Chaosman99,

deine Mail/PN kam nicht an. Habe dir jetzt eine PN geschrieben mit den Kontaktdaten von mir


----------



## collysucker (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: [V] GeForce 8800 GT PCI-E von PNY (mit Rechnung für Garantie, nur 3Monate alt!)*

*push*


----------



## WapitiBrot (19. März 2009)

*AW: [V] GeForce 8800 GT PCI-E von PNY (mit Rechnung für Garantie, nur 3Monate alt!)*



			
				collysucker am 28.02.2009 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> *push*



ist die graka noch zu haben?


----------

